# Headboard Plans



## bbrock2312 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am interested in getting plans for a bed headboard. I have not been able to see an assortment of different styles that have plans to build. Can anyone give me a suggestion on where to find this

bbrock2312


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bbrock,
A little while back I was looking for the same thing. If you do a google search, it should bring up sights that either sell plans or let you download them for free. You have to look through each site and see if anything catches your fancy. If you are looking for a particular style, include that in your google search.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bbrock2312 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mike:
Thank you for your guidance on the plans for a Headboard. I did a Google search, however, I probably did not go far enough. I have seen only a few and had several chances to purchase a book, but just did not want to purchase books until something hit my fancy.
Bernie Brockman
Jacksonville, FL


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I have always started with the size of bed that I was attaching it to and then I decided how much storage I want and went from there. My wife and I have a king size water bed that we have put a regular mattress in. When I bought it it had a fancy flat headboard on it. We wanted somthing with some storage so I built a six foot tall free standing headboard that has a bookcase and also cupboards it has a mirror in the center and it is wired with a outlet and lights with switch all in the headboard. If you are interested I could take a picture of it and send it.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*I'm starting a bed today.*

I'm starting this one today. 
http://www.woodstore.net/arcrbemist.html

Fortunately, I didn't have to buy the plan because I rememberd I had it in an old copy of Wood Magazine. I'm going to start planning some white oak later this morning. I'll try to post some pics along the way, especially, if I run into trouble. Looks like it will have about a million little, vertical slats - wish me luck, and patience.

Oh, forgot to mention, there's some nice headboard plans here, also:
http://www.plansnow.com/bedroom.html


----------

